# Biker im Raum Kassel brauchen Unterstützung



## Torsten (13. Mai 2007)

Der Freeridebereich der Kasseler Biker braucht die Unterstützung *ALLER* Biker aus dem Raum Kassel/Norhessen.

Die Jungs haben sich einen netten Spot am Herkuls angelegt und dem droht zur Zeit das aus. 

Also unterstützt sie tatkrätig, es ist *DRINGEND*

Mehr dazu hier

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## MR-X (13. Mai 2007)

Sehr nett ...

Danke für die Verlinkung

Also Leute auf und Unterschreiben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschabo007 (2. September 2007)

Torsten schrieb:


> Der Freeridebereich der Kasseler Biker braucht die Unterstützung *ALLER* Biker aus dem Raum Kassel/Norhessen.
> 
> Die Jungs haben sich einen netten Spot am Herkuls angelegt und dem droht zur Zeit das aus.
> 
> ...



Link funzt net 
Michael


----------



## onkel_c (4. September 2007)

MR-X schrieb:


> Sehr nett ...
> 
> Danke für die Verlinkung
> 
> Also Leute auf und Unterschreiben !



Salute,

kannst du mich mal kontaktieren deswegen. ich denke hw hat dir/euch dazu einiges gesagt. ich weiss aber noch weiter gehendes und denke wir sollten uns evtl. mal unterhalten.

gruß
carsten


----------



## onkel_c (4. September 2007)

@MR-X: du hast pm!

gruß
carsten


----------



## wuerzburg-rider (8. Februar 2011)

Es gibt viele Biker, aber viele fahren allein. Das will ich ändern. Für  das und vieles mehr soll kassel-riders.ucoz.de der Ort sein um sich zu  vernetzen. 

Außerdem wird es den ersten gemeinsamen Bikerabend (Film schauen und  kennenlernen)  geben. Samstag 12.2. um 19h in der Hugo-Preuß Str. 2 (Fröbelseminar).  Siehe Google Maps. Bis dahin ist nicht mehr viel Zeit, deshalb gib das  bitte an alle Biker weiter, die du kennst. 

Ciao Simon


----------



## wuerzburg-rider (8. März 2011)

Nachdem das letzte Treffen eine echt gute Gelegenheit war, um zusammen abzuhängen, wird es am *19. März um 19h (Hugo-Preuß-Str. 2)* wieder einen Bikerabend geben. Ich bring wieder Cappucino und Eis Kaffe, aber auch Bier und Chips sind gerne gesehen.


----------

